# Back from the Vet's



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Finally got Bertie booked in with our vet for his annual check up and boosters - unfortunately his booster had just gone over the 3 month grace period so we've had to start again from scratch - no worries about that.

But she said that his heart murmur is still the same (don't know what grade) but that she noticed an irregular heartbeat so wants him back in for a scan and an ecg at some point to check if it's bad enough to warrant medication. She'll check him over again when he goes in for his 2nd jab in 3 weeks time. He's also lost a bit more weight (now 3.35kg) so now only just scoring a 3 on the body condition chart - he has been eating better lately so I was hopeful that he might have put a little bit of weight on !


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Bertie what a day! Glad you have had your jab. As for his heart murmur many animals have irregular heart beats, it can even be stress induced from being at the vets! You will find out more come the next jab, I will keep all crossed Bertie will fool the vet. As for his weight, if he is eating well let’s see how it compares in 3 weeks time, they do go through these spells of on off food. Libby is too busy snoozing in this cold snap to eat, she has lost a lot of weight, so I give her treats on top of her food to try and encourage her to eat more.

Try not to worry xx

So sending the famous cat chat vibes for Bertie to eat himself silly and pile on the weight. Xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> So sending the famous cat chat vibes for Bertie to eat himself silly and pile on the weight.


from your mouth to God's ears !

I think the exertion of going to the Vet's has prompted his appetite as since we got back he's 1 pouch of Felix AGAIL and 1 pouch of Sheba - so 150grams in one afternoon  (Plus a few Dreamies for being a good boy at the Vet's !!)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good boy Bertie, that's it, eat it all up and be a big strong boy

He must have been ear wigging @Bertie'sMum


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I hope Bertie was just a bit stressed (well I don't, but you know what I mean).
Well done for being such a good boy xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Bertie, you are a brave boy. 

Oscar says that having the ECG isn't so bad. The first one he had when he was sedated after his first cardiac scan, he's then had two since where he's not been sedated (second non-sedated after the second sedated cardiac scan when he got his focal HCM diagnosis) and he reckons the worse bit is the cold cleaning stuff on his hairless chest (shaved from all the initial investigations and very slow growing due to the steroids!). I knew that was the worst bit, due to his reaction...once it warmed up, he stood perfectly still for his ECGs. 

Bertie, I hope it's just down to being a bit stressed out at the Vet. Paws well and truly crossed for that xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Mrs Funkin - vet says because he was such a good boy when she checked him over she doesn't think that he will need sedating for either the scan or the ECG but that he would have a small bald patch after the scan. If it is decided necessary to to go ahead after his next visit in 3 weeks then the lovely head vet (Auntie Dallas) will do both as she has a special interest in feline cardiac issues (plus she's Bertie favourite at the practice and he always has to flirt with her !!)

I'm hoping that it's just stress resulting from having to go into the vet's without me to cuddle and reassure him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That sounds good @Bertie'sMum - paws crossed you won't need it though, Bertie. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Been for the second half of Bertie's booster today - didn't have to pay  Vet says 'cos he missed his annual booster date due to Covid and therefore we had to start from scratch they are reclaiming the cost (I presume from their insurers or the government ?) so that was a saving. Just as well as she's given me the estimate for tests/scans etc to look further into Bertie's irregular heart beat which she says is more noticeable - total cost of just under £450. So I need to get those booked in - they can all be done on the same day which is good. She also included a T4 test in the estimate but he has absolutely no signs of any thyroid trouble (I've had cats with thyroid issues before so know what the signs are) so I'll probably not bother with that one.

Mind you I'm still concerned that the heartbeat issue may just be down to the stress of a vet visit without Mum to hold his paw and I don't want to put him through any unnecessary procedures.
So - what to do ?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Could the vet do a proBNP test first before embarking on scans etc? Several years ago when my vet was trying to diagnose a problem my Biscuit had, he did one which produced a test in a grey area. He then did scans which showed my boy does have asymptomatic HCM and was put on medication. He had a scan just before last Christmas and had not really deteriorated in about two years so I am glad my vet decided to do the blood test despite the fact it was nothing to do with the problem we were trying to solve.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks @QOTN - I'll ask if that particular test is included in the full blood profile that is listed in the estimate (along with ECG and ultrasound)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You know what my answer is @Bertie'sMum 

It's so difficult isn't it? Annette knows that Oscar's (already high side of normal) respiration rate practically doubles when he gets to the vet - but his heart rhythm isn't any different than when he's sedated.

Hope you have it done Bertie and hope it's nothing at all. Worth it for that - and if it is something, it's worth it so your mum can help you.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi @Bertie'sMum how old is the Prince himself?

Am going down a similiar path with my yorkie now. He had his boosters later because of covid and told there was a heart murmur. To be honest with him be a Yorkie there could quite possibly be one. She said weakest they could get. Now if I roll back 10 years ago was told sounds like he's got a heart murmur I think they said number 2. Bring him in about 6 months time, which I did and couldn't hear anything out the order nary.he did give me some panting moments, that was worry but it suddenly twigged that next doors doog was on heat and as a typical dog removal of said testes made no different. On the day he died they said his heart felt strong. So what I am tryomg to say I mistakes happen but rarely. Either way where this goes with Bertie, if you can show baselines for how the heart looks now. If it continues the way it does all well and good if it's going to be a rocky road you have a good starting point.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@lullabydream he's 11 now - she's not overly worried abut the heart murmur as it's a grade 2; it's the irregular heartbeat that concerns her.

@Mrs Funkin - I think what I'm finding most difficult is not being able to discuss this with the vet at more length - having a rushed conversation in a wet and windy car park is not ideal ! I know that I have to do right by my little boy. If it does result in regular medication I'm just hoping that he'll co-operate - the one and only time he did have some meds it was a battle of wills


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @lullabydream he's 11 now - she's not overly worried abut the heart murmur as it's a grade 2; it's the irregular heartbeat that concerns her.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin - I think what I'm finding most difficult is not being able to discuss this with the vet at more length - having a rushed conversation in a wet and windy car park is not ideal ! I know that I have to do right by my little boy. If it does result in regular medication I'm just hoping that he'll co-operate - the one and only time he did have some meds it was a battle of wills


Heart meds are usual very tasty for dogs surprisingly so that we referred to them as yumyums in my household. When it was medication time and shouted yum yum I would have a white ball of fluff say at my feet very excited for her medication.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @lullabydream he's 11 now - she's not overly worried abut the heart murmur as it's a grade 2; it's the irregular heartbeat that concerns her.
> @Mrs Funkin - I think what I'm finding most difficult is not being able to discuss this with the vet at more length - having a rushed conversation in a wet and windy car park is not ideal ! I know that I have to do right by my little boy. If it does result in regular medication I'm just hoping that he'll co-operate - the one and only time he did have some meds it was a battle of wills


If Bertie does have to have meds, you might find he is co-operative. I crush my boy's Fortekor and aspirin in treats, (used to be pate before he became intolerant of manufactured food.) They are tiny. Last thing at night I dish out the anti-hairball treats to them all, then say, 'Meds, Biscuit,' and often he overtakes me in his haste to reach the kitchen, so I have to assume he is happy with the situation. He thinks he is more privileged than the others.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

If he does have to have meds then probably my best bet is to slit open a Dreamie and tuck it inside (assuming the pill is small enough !) He's not food orientated at all but will usually co-operate for a few Dreamies


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I've just had a conversation with one of the vets at our practice and she has explained both procedures in detail so that's made me a bit better informed (!) and I have gone ahead and booked him in for next Friday (19th). She said that most cats are quite relaxed about both the ECG and the ultrasound and often don't need sedation - but if he appears to be stressed then they will give him some light sedation just to make sure he stays still - so just in case it is necessary he mustn't have anything to eat after Thursday midnight.

I shall be a quivering wreck next Friday


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The fortekor is flavoured, so that's the one I end on - but we do have to pill the boy as he won't eat anything which is contaminated (not even a split open Dreamie/hairball treat!). The worst is the clopidogrel (anti-coagulant) as it's quartered, so two raw edges. Yuck! Poor boy.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> The fortekor is flavoured, so that's the one I end on - but we do have to pill the boy as he won't eat anything which is contaminated (not even a split open Dreamie/hairball treat!). The worst is the clopidogrel (anti-coagulant) as it's quartered, so two raw edges. Yuck! Poor boy.


Yes, I admit if it comes to needing medication then I'm not looking forward to that - there's only me here to do it, no-one to "help" ! Hopefully if he needs meds then they will be small pills that I can get him to take reasonably easy - especially as they'll probably be needed for life !


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Please can we have some of those very effective PF good vibes for tomorrow ? As much for me (I'm going to be a total wreck by 4pm when I collect him) as for him, hoping that they find nothing seriously wrong with his heart.

He has to go in at 9am and he can't have anything to eat after midnight tonight (just in case he has to be sedated) so I'm going to be in someone's bad books come breakfast time. I know he's a poor eater but breakfast is the one meal of the day that I can be reasonably sure he'll eat ! You'll probably hear him screaming at me from about 7am no matter where you live


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sending good wishes for tomorrow @Bertie'sMum. Fingers crossed the news will be good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Bertie, I shall be keeping you and your Mum in my thoughts. I hope all goes well and you don't need the stuff that makes your legs all wobbly and makes you walk into walls 

@Bertie'sMum I shan't say "try not to worry" as I know you will. Sending love xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of positive vibes on their way to both of you .Paws crossed that all is well.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Darling Bertie, Ebony, Alfie, Lady dog & Me will be thinking of you tomorrow.
Be a good boy at the vets & keep good thoughts in your head. Thoughts of sitting on your mamas lap & eating Dreamies.
Your mama will have your favourite meal ready for you when you get home & then you'll have extra cuddles in the evening.
@Bertie'sMum I'm sending heaps of positive vibes for Bertie & supportive hugs for you. Praying all will be well xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you all


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Good luck Bertie


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Sending lots of positive vibes x


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Sending lots of positive vibes to you both this morning xxxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

It's now 7.15 and, as predicted, he's walking around screaming at me "Slave where is my breakfast ?" and we've another hour and a half before we need to leave to go to the vet ! Hope my immediate neighbour isn't trying to have a lie in this morning


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I end up starving all the cats if someone needs to be starved as I can guarantee the cat that needs starving will somehow manage to get their head in a food bowl. So we have all of them telling us they are bout to expire from starvation.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Finally back home and not with the news I wanted

When I rang at about 3pm it was to be told that the vet had only just started her examination so by the time she rang me it was gone 5pm. Poor little sausage must have thought that I had abandoned him ! Not sure if he was sedated as he seems quite steady on his feet and has just had nearly a full pouch of Felix and a few grams of Purina dry.

Bertie has advanced heart disease - very enlarged heart and on a knife edge of congestive heart failure. We have 2 meds - Pimobendan (not officially licensed for cats but widely used by vets specialising in feline cardiac issues.) With the use of pill putty I have managed to get the first dose of both down him (plus 3 Dreamies !!!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Bertie 

I'm so sorry to read that. Good boy for having your medication (unlicensed medication is the best!). I am really sad for you and your mum that you've got a poorly ticker.

@Bertie'sMum I am really sorry, I know a little of what you're going through. I send you lots of love, kisses to Bertie too xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So sorry to hear this @Bertie'sMum . Sending lots of love.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Ive been reading up on both meds and see that both can cause decreased appetite- not what I want in a cat who's a fussy feeder! Plus the unlicensed one has to be given 30 minutes BEFORE a main meal - as if trying to pill a cat wasn't difficult enough  now I need a timetable !

At least all his blood and thyroid tests came back OK.

He did eventually come for cuddles last night so I think he's forgiven me for taking him to the vet yesterday.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

I’m so sorry that it wasn’t the news you really wanted but good vibes being sent from Charlie and Willow to Bertie so that he takes his meds with minimum amount of fuss and improves soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh heck, BM. What’s his other medication? At least he will eat pill putty


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh heck, BM. What's his other medication? At least he will eat pill putty


the unlicensed one is Vetmedin (pimobendan) - half a tablet twice a day before food and then clopidogrel once a day. I did manage to get the half tablet of Vetmedin down him this morning without pill putty but think I will need it to disguise the taste of the clopidogrel.

By the way last night's pills in putty were immediately followed by 3 dreamies to make sure they had gone down !!!!

It's bad enough remembering which of my own meds have to betaken at certain times, now I've got to remember for him too  - cue more notes on the kitchen noticeboard !!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read that the news wasn't what you wanted to hear.
Hopefully the meds will settle things down for Bertie ,I'm sure the meds regime will soon become just part of the day. its amazing how well we adapt to all the curve balls life throws our way


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah yes, the clopidogrel is Oscar’s least favourite - I quarter the bigger tablets rather than have the individual smaller tablets as they are so much more expensive. We were given them in error once and I just used them up - small and round with no raw edges! 

Bertie, I’m sure you will get used to it - I hope the tablets help you to feel better. Oscar sends you a furry back slap in a manly way and says that he hopes now you are poorly ticker and fussy eater buddies, that you can both carry on running rings around the humans!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Despite the fact that both drugs list "decreased appetite" in the list of side effects Bertie seems to have found his appetite - he's never been this demanding before ! For the last few days since he started his medication he's been eating really well - this morning he's had 1 x Felix AGAIL pouch (100 gr) + 1 Sheba (50gr) and 10 gr of kibble. I'm now wondering if his inappetence of the last couple of years is down to feeling "under the weather" with his heart condition ? (I've made a note to ask the vet if this could be the case when we see her next week).

I have no problem getting him to take his tablets except that the Vetmedin has to be given 30 minutes before food on an empty stomach - he, of course, doesn't understand that and walks around screaming "where's my breakfast/dinner ?" for the whole 30 minutes !!! I'm hoping that he'll eventually get used to having to wait


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I missed this thread

Vetmedin is used a lot for dogs and is excellent yep it is difficult to change routine my dogs were confused not bring fed first thing. However, Cleo my dog who had Vetmedin absolutely loved it. She did love food but occasionally would turn her nose up at the odd food or treat. Unlike the others.
We called her Vetmedin yum yum and would call 'Cleo do you want a yum yum' and considering she had a heart condition she would run very fast and do her happy dance for it!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> I missed this thread
> 
> Vetmedin is used a lot for dogs and is excellent yep it is difficult to change routine my dogs were confused not bring fed first thing. However, Cleo my dog who had Vetmedin absolutely loved it. She did love food but occasionally would turn her nose up at the odd food or treat. Unlike the others.
> We called her Vetmedin yum yum and would call 'Cleo do you want a yum yum' and considering she had a heart condition she would run very fast and do her happy dance for it!


I don't think I'll ever get Bertie to think that they are the equivalent of Dreamies !!!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I don't think I'll ever get Bertie to think that they are the equivalent of Dreamies !!!


As a novice cat owner.. I heard everyone else here and stocked up on dreamies.. Dogs seem to like them too but my lot eat everything!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I don't think I'll ever get Bertie to think that they are the equivalent of Dreamies !!!


You'll have to tell Bertie its a Yum Yum!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Bertie, this pleases me so much to read that you have been eating better  What joy @Bertie'sMum !

I know, it's not for good reasons but I can't help but be pleased that you are eating. Keep at it Bertie.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Back from seeing Auntie Dallas (Vet !) and she's pleased with his progress in just 10 days  She agrees with me that it would seem that the meds are making him feel much better and that's why he's eating better. She also said that the Vetmedin doesn't need to be given half an hour before a meal, it will still work if he has it with his food - that should make it a bit easier and stop the screaming !! TBH giving him the meds is not a problem, he's being very good about taking them - but the screaming is enough to waken the dead and I feel for my neighbours who might be trying to have a lie in at the time he has his first dose of the day (usually around 6am when he gets me up to let him out before breakfast)  

We have to go back in 3 months for another check up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Excellent update @Bertie'sMum - what a good boy you are Bertie. I bet you'll put some weight on too 

Three months until your next check up is super, Auntie Dallas must be pleased with you as well, Bertie.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sounds like good news for you and Bertie.

Bertie screaming the place down, I don't believe it.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Excellent update @Bertie'sMum - what a good boy you are Bertie. I bet you'll put some weight on too
> 
> Three months until your next check up is super, Auntie Dallas must be pleased with you as well, Bertie.


I hope he does start to put on a bit of weight, although my sister maintains he's just watching his waistline 



lullabydream said:


> Sounds like good news for you and Bertie.
> 
> Bertie screaming the place down, I don't believe it.


You'd better believe he - he's sounds like a banshee when he gets started  (worse than a toddler having a tantrum !!)


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

When I asked the vet yesterday if himself had put on any weight over the last 10 days she couldn't remember what the scales said  I thought he looked as though he had put some on so I weighed him this morning and he's gone from 3.30 kg to 3.60 kg (which is the heaviest he's been since I got him ) Ideally I'd like him just under 4kg - hope that his appetite keeps up !

He's currently making the most of today's sun and exploring the garden


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad all went well at the vets yesterday and Bertie's had a nice day in the garden today xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased that his update was positive and he’s responding to meds - he must be feeling quite a bit perkier. I had a cat who was diagnosed at 12 with congestive heart failure and carried on quite happily with meds for another 5 years!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I somehow missed this thread but am really pleased Bertie's doing so well and is 'happy' to take his meds. That must be a relief he doesn't have to wait a whole half an hour before he can have his brekkie!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Really pleased to read the update! X


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Happy he's doing well, and I'm glad you had the scan. 

Murmurs can vary in their significance but I would never consider an irregular heart rhythm a normal variant. It's always a red flag for heart disease so you did the right thing by getting him assessed.

Fingers crossed for an uneventful few months before his next check up.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Fingers crossed for an uneventful few months before his next check up.


From your mouth to God's ears


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I've spent a near sleepless night and am now waiting for the vet to open.

Whilst I was gardening in our back garden yesterday Bertie was in the front garden - when I came back in about an hour later I found two piles of vomit (undigested food) indoors but no cat. Finally found him hunched over in next door's front garden; he let me pick him up and bring him back indoors.Since then all he's done is sleep - very, very lethargic and his breathing is faster than usual. He hasn't eaten or had a drink since being sick and isn't interested in going out. 

Normally I wouldn't over worry but 
(a) we have a resident fox who likes to empty the food waste bins on collection day (which was yesterday) and leave the contents spread out over the front gardens. So I'm thinking maybe Bertie found some of her leftovers ? Or even that a neighbour has been using some kind of repellent to deter the fox which himself has found ?
(b) Symptoms of his heart problem are lethargy, fast breathing etc. Although he's been as good as gold taking his medication I'm now thinking that it's more advanced than I originally thought?

So need those good PF vibes again please - firstly that I can get an urgent appointment and secondly that I'm worrying over nothing !


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Bertie  you poor baby boy. That sounds awful for you.

Hope that you can get seen as soon as the vet opens @Bertie'sMum - I'm not surprised you've had a sleepless night. Sending all the vibes I can muster xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Bertie  you poor baby boy. That sounds awful for you.
> 
> Hope that you can get seen as soon as the vet opens @Bertie'sMum - I'm not surprised you've had a sleepless night. Sending all the vibes I can muster xxx


Thank you MrsF - I have a feeling we're going to need all the good vibes we can muster. He's definitely feeling "off" as he keeps licking his lips and has this sort of cough/sneeze now and then. He's been curled up on his "Bertie" Secret Santa blanket since yesterday afternoon and hasn't moved - didn't come for his usual lap cuddle in the evening. If I go to talk to him he looks at me with half closed eyes and purrs if I stroke him but that's the only reaction I'm getting. I spent the night intermittently dozing and getting up to make sure he was still breathing - couldn't shake the feeling that I when I woke up this morning he would be gone.

I really do hope the vet can fit us in this morning as, sod's law, I've got a couple of busy days ahead (collecting my great-niece from school this afternoon and then my volunteering shift at the charity shop tomorrow).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh goodness. Let’s hope that the rapid breathing is due to being dehydrated and not anything more serious. I’m sure they’ll fit him in, hopefully they’ll admit him and get quickly to the bottom of what’s going on. Sending love and kisses Bertie. Hope you’re okay BM. Paws and fingers and toes crossed xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poor Bertie. Hope you're seen by the vet asap. Sending loads of supportive vibes to you both @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Poor Bertie. Hope you're seen by the vet asap. Sending loads of supportive vibes to you both @Bertie'sMum


Thank you.

Damn Covid - can't go in with him so whilst waiting for the vets to open I'm sitting here trying to write out a list of his symptoms to hand over when I take him !
(One small problem I have nerve damage in my left hand (i'm left handed) and can't hold a pen very well so just hope they can read my scrawl)


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Oh dear Bertie, you are in a sorry state. We're keeping fingers and paws crossed it's something that is easy to fix. Sending loads of positive thoughts your way and hope you can get an urgent appointment today asap.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Damn Covid - can't go in with him so whilst waiting for the vets to open I'm sitting here trying to write out a list of his symptoms to hand over when I take him !
> (One small problem I have nerve damage in my left hand (i'm left handed) and can't hold a pen very well so just hope they can read my scrawl)


As long as you have your mobile with you they can ring to ask anything they don't understand. Good idea though to write notes. I always do that whether it's the vet or my Dr, just in case I forget something.
Good luck xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Managed to get an appointment for 9.40 this morning - luckily I'm already washed/dressed and the vet's is only 5 minutes away in the car so no stress about getting there at short notice.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Managed to get an appointment for 9.40 this morning - luckily I'm already washed/dressed and the vet's is only 5 minutes away in the car so no stress about getting there at short notice.


Wonderful! Here's hoping Bertie will get the treatment he needs.
While waiting for 9.40, how about redoing your notes. Try rewriting in block letters? Might be more legible


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Well I'm back but they're keeping Bertie in for the day.

She said his heart is still the same as on his last visit, but he has lost weight (3.20kg ) and he is dehydrated. So he's having blood tests to check for kidneys, liver and pancreas functions; sub-cu fluids plus anti-nausea and pain relief injections (she said his tummy seems tender when she examined him - so maybe there is a bigger furball down there that he can't get up ?). Hopefully I can pick him up later this afternoon when I get back from the school run.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Aww poor Bertie, what time of it you are having lately.

He is in the right place and having treatment and hopefully they will find out what is going on.

Sending healing vibes to dearest Bertie and hugs to mum xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

So glad you managed to get him in. Hope the treatment does the trick and you can bring him home later.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Kisses to Bertie. Make sure you flirt and bat your lashes at the vets and nurses, so they are extra nice to you. 

Hopefully the fluids will help. I know from personal Oscar experience that he improves greatly when he’s rehydrated. 

Poor Bertie, in the safest place. Get sorted and hopefully home later. Thanks for the update BM xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Kisses to Bertie. *Make sure you flirt and bat your lashes at the vets and nurses, so they are extra nice to you. *
> 
> Hopefully the fluids will help. I know from personal Oscar experience that he improves greatly when he's rehydrated.
> 
> Poor Bertie, in the safest place. Get sorted and hopefully home later. Thanks for the update BM xx


not sure flirting would work - it's an all female practice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry to be reading that Bertie is having to stay at the vets.

Am hoping it's nothing serious, and just a furball as you said.

Hope he's back home soon demanding attention.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear poor Bertie's at the vets for a while. Sending lots of good vibes and hope he will be home again soon. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> not sure flirting would work - it's an all female practice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I meant Bertie


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I meant Bertie


Oh that's OK then - he's quite good at that 

(It's me that'll get the cold shoulder when he gets home !)


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Quick update:

Just spoken to the vet he can come home tonight but she wants to see him again tomorrow if he hasn't "perked" up.

Heart and breathing sound fine but she thinks another heart ultra sound scan might be a good idea to be sure
Blood tests show high white blood cell count so possible infection - antiB jab given as a precaution (white blood cell count was fine last month)
Also white blood cells in urine, so they're sending a sample off to be cultured
He's been very quiet all day hiding at the back of his cage and hasn't eaten although he did show a little interest when the nurse tried hand feeding him
He also hasn't a pee or poop (well no food = no poop !)

So unless he eats, pees & poops when he gets home I think another sleepless night is on the cards for me


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh goodness Bertie  Do they not think he should stay in if he's not eating @Bertie'sMum ? Hopefully he will perk up as soon as he gets home and eat something. Hope that the sub-cut fluids have helped him feel a bit better too, as well as the medications.

Oh Bertie, I don't like to think of you feeling so yucky. Sending you lots of love and "Feel better" strokes and kisses. Oscar sends you a manly paw and back slap xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh goodness Bertie  Do they not think he should stay in if he's not eating @Bertie'sMum ? Hopefully he will perk up as soon as he gets home and eat something. Hope that the sub-cut fluids have helped him feel a bit better too, as well as the medications.
> 
> Oh Bertie, I don't like to think of you feeling so yucky. Sending you lots of love and "Feel better" strokes and kisses. Oscar sends you a manly paw and back slap xx


She did say that he seems more "comfortable" and that she thinks he's more likely to eat once home in familiar surroundings (I've just been sorting out his favourites !) and, hopefully he will toilet once home - he won't use an indoor tray so I'll probably have to for a "walk" round the garden with him and hope he decides to do the necessary.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh good, Bertie, if your tummy is more comfy. It's time to go home, have a nibble and a wee and a big sleep. 

Hope you are alright BM


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Come on Bertie, in this order please, a good nibble, then a wee then a poop. We are all behind you xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Home is best Bertie so be a good boy. Have a little nibble (psst, mum has all your favourites ready), pee and poo followed by a good night's rest.
More get well vibes heading your way.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Hopefully being in the familiar comforts of home, he will want to eat and feel much brighter. hope you are okay Bertie’s mum and you get some sleep. 

P.s he likely won’t poop having not eaten since yesterday


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Just chiming in with some love and positive vibes for Bertie. Come on little man, eat your food then pee and poop xx


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Sorry you had to go to the vets today Bertie. I hope you're feeling better now and have wanted to eat. Also hoping your mum gets some sleep xx


----------



## Annealise (Nov 29, 2015)

Hope Bertie is feeling much better and his appetite has perked up. I wonder what could have caused the vomiting...


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you all for your good vibes - they seem to be working 

He was quite "hyper" yesterday evening ! The vet had told me to feed him little and often when we got home as she'd also given him an appetite stimulant tablet along with the antibiotic and pain killer injections - well that certainly worked he was back and fro to his dish so many times I got dizzy watching him plus one or other of those meds must have made him thirsty as he kept on returning to his water bowl as well (this is the cat who hardly ever drinks water !). He did eventually decide he needed to go out to toilet (despite all efforts on my part he flatly refuses to use his indoor trays). 

I did get the cold shoulder in that he wouldn't come on my lap and he didn't come to bed with me last night, preferring to curl up on his own blanket. But so far this morning he's eaten 100gr of FAGAIL, had his heart meds and been out for the usual p&p - so all looking positive. I I've to ring the vet this morning to give an update and I have a provisional appointment booked in case she decides she wants to see him again this afternoon. Fingers crossed that won't be necessary.

A definite plus is that I slept right through last night - didn't even have to get up for my usual nocturnal visit to the bathroom (can't remember the last time that happened !):Happy


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's really good news for both Bertie and you. . Glad you got a good night's sleep. Hope its a good day today xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Well done both of you. Let's hope that's the worst of Bertie's problems over with. Good luck for later.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

So glad to read you both had a good night. How is Bertie today? X


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Come on Bertie, in this order please, a good nibble, then a wee then a poop. We are all behind you xx


@Bertie'sMum 
Er...maybe not behind him after a poop!!:Yuck
Glad you had a good sleep and that Bertie has eaten. Hopefully it's a turning point and no need to see the vet again for a long while. xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> So glad to read you both had a good night. How is Bertie today? X


Still not quite right - drinking way, way more than usual (hoping that's the results of the meds she gave him) but he hasn't vomited again and isn't so lethargic.



Cully said:


> @Bertie'sMum
> Er...maybe not behind him after a poop!!:Yuck
> Glad you had a good sleep and that Bertie has eaten. Hopefully it's a turning point and no need to see the vet again for a long while. xx


Well we have a follow up appointment with the vet this afternoon and then he's due back there in June for another heart check up and maybe another heart ultra sound scan !


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Still not quite right - drinking way, way more than usual (hoping that's the results of the meds she gave him) but he hasn't vomited again and isn't so lethargic.


Has he been eating well? My cats will drink a lot when they're too stressed or nauseous to eat.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Maurey said:


> Has he been eating well? My cats will drink a lot when they're too stressed or nauseous to eat.


He's a very fussy eater normally and I'm lucky to get 200gr of wet food a day into him and he hardly ever drinks water - but she gave him a Mirtazapine tablet which has pepped up his appetite temporarily and one of the side effects of that drug is a dry mouth so I think that's what has caused his need to keep visiting the water bowl !


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Further update:

Although Bertie is still not back to his normal self the vet is pleased with him - she says he's much brighter than he was yesterday and that, yes, the Mirtazapine is what is probably making him so thirsty at the moment. He has put some weight back on but that's probably due to the fact that he is very well hydrated at the moment - IVF plus all the extra drinking he's doing ! His urine culture results aren't back yet (probably beginning of next week) so she may need to change his antibiotic depending on the results.

Now hoping another 24 hours will see a return to his usual lap loving self


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

So pleased the vet has given him the thumbs up. You can relax now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So good to read Bertie, phew! I couldn’t get to see what’s been happening as busy at work. 

Mirtazapine is such an odd drug. When Oscar first had it he scoffed within an hour - but each time after that it’s effects diminished. 

Bertie, I hope you are nice to your mum again later, she’s doing her best and THE best for you. I know you maybe don’t realise it but be nice to her. 

Hope Bertie stays on an even keel BM. Love to you both and hopefully another good night tonight with no weeeeeeee!  xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Well so far this evening he prefers his blanket to my lap  Hope I'll be forgiven for the second vet visit by tomorrow! And I think the effect of the Mirtazapin has already worn of as we are back to being fussy about what we will eat and what we won't


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah yes, the Mirt does wear off pretty quickly IIRC. Fusspots of the world unite, eh Bertie?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww so sorry I missed him being poorly - how worrying. But glad he’s improving. 

The mirtazapin used to make little H drink loads!!! 

Does he look more comfortable in himself now.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Aww so sorry I missed him being poorly - how worrying. But glad he's improving.
> 
> The mirtazapin used to make little H drink loads!!!
> 
> Does he look more comfortable in himself now.


Must admit that the drinking did have me a tad worried as my old Harrycat died from CKD and he was wont to empty his water bowl at one sitting ! But vet says that the blood tests show he has no kidney problems 

I think I may have been forgiven - had to get up for nocturnal bathroom visit at 2am, when I went back to bed he came and joined me for a cuddle and stayed alongside until we got up at 7am
He's just had his heart meds, scoffed down 75gr FGAIL and about 5gr of kibble and gone walkabout so, yes, I think he is more comfortable now.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That's so lovely to read @Bertie'sMum x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah - good boy Bertie 

So pleased to read this update @Bertie'sMum xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I have finally been forgiven for two vet visits in two days ! Last evening he was velcro'd to my lap and then spent all night snuggled up against me on the bed :Happy:Happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Bless him xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So so glad he’s feeling better!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Well here we go again 

Just back from yet another visit to the Vet ! He's vomited every day this week (only one lot with a furball in it) and has been off his food and very lethargic again plus has developed a cough - he's not a happy puss cat.

She couldn't feel any obstruction so has given him another anti-nausea injection and another dose of mirtazapine as he's lost more weight (now just under 3kg); she said to give it a couple of days and, if necessary, take him back after the weekend. She also said that on his last lot of blood tests his thyroid was borderline overactive so maybe a further, more in depth blood test for thyroid functions alone is called for. An overactive thyroid would account for the cough, lethargy and vomiting and could exacerbate his heart problems.

As soon as we got back he asked for food and has just eaten 50 gram of FAGAIL - so now on tenterhooks to see if that lot comes straight backup  (My poor carpets are beginning to get a "patchwork" appearance from all the spot cleaning - think I'm going to have to borrow my sister's carpet cleaner to give them a thorough all over clean in the next couple of weeks !).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor Bertie and you. Sounds like the thyroid might be the problem, Hope he manages to keep his food down.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What flavour is he eating? 

Does he get outside access - could he be eating/ingesting anything outside. 

Would it be worth asking the vet for some ranitadine (or similar) which might help settle his stomach for a while. 

I wonder if it’s worth trying a “digestive” food for a while too something easier on his tummy but nutrient rich too.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Charity - so far, so good ! On thinking back I'm inclining towards thyroid too as my old Sooty had similar symptoms - he was about the same age as Bertie is now (11) when he was diagnosed but went on for further 6 - 7 years before he went to the Bridge.

@huckybuck - he's pretty fussy about food normally, but he's not had anything different to his usual flavours i.e. all the flavours in FAGAIL Senior. I always know when he's really off his food (and not just being fussy) because he goes right off his Dreamies treats too 

He does have some outside access but I'm pretty sure he's not eating anything that he shouldn't. Over the time he's been with me I've tried all sorts of different foods - he shows some interest initially but very quickly reverts to only wanting his Felix. The amount of food I've had to bin or donate to rescues is beyond belief !


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh no Bertie  I'm so sorry to read you're struggling with your tummy at the moment. More investigations in the pipeline for you, too....but better ton know what you are dealing with. Sending love BM, I hope that the vets can suss out what is going on ASAP.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Random I know but could you try non fish for a while and see if that makes a difference


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Random I know but could you try non fish for a while and see if that makes a difference


Funnily enough his preference has always been for meat/poultry flavours over fishy ones - but then, like most cats, he's very good at deciding "Nah, don't want meat today - where's the fishy one ?" Oh I do wish I could "talk" cat, or at least understand it !!! Where's a Dr Doolittle when you need one ?


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Oh poor Bertie, I do hope you feel better soon. My old cat Ollie had very similar symptoms which I originally thought may have been caused by worms but ended up being an over active thyroid. He was around 11 when diagnosed but with regular checks and daily tablets he passed over the bridge when he was 18 xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

We did seem to be doing OK until this morning - he had his meds, about 20gr of breakfast an drank a fair bit of water then a couple of hours ago I noticed he had a noticeably hard and swollen tummy and was sitting hunched over. Then he started licking/smacking his lips and I thought "oh no, another furball on the way" - he then went into the bushes in the garden and vomited up lots of white foam and clear bile/water - no furball.

I've had a quick "google" and it could be a number of things from eating something toxic (which I don't think it is) to gastroenteritis, pancreatitis or food allergy ! Advice is to withdraw food for 12 hours and then to offer a bland diet (luckily I do have some chicken in the freezer I can cook up for him). Since vomiting his tummy has returned to normal and now he's resting in a shady spot in the garden.

If he's no better later today then I will be taking him to the vet tomorrow - I'm reluctant to take him to the out of hours vet as he doesn't know them and they won't have his recent history or records of the results of all his recent blood/urine tests and scans.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh Bertie, you do like to keep your mum on her toes. I hope you are feeling. 

Google is not your friend..... hopefully it was just something that didn’t sit right and he wanted it out. It could be a fur ball that hasn’t actually come up yet. Ours do that hack up foam but no hairball I usually get the hairbal on my carpet or down the stairs usually the following night.


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

Oh no, poor Bertie! How long after breakfast did he vomit? Any evidence of food in it that you’d noticed? FWIW my girl has vomited white foam in the past when she was struggling to pass fur, but that cleared up really quickly with some malt paste and pumpkin purée in her food. 

When you say swollen tummy, could you expand on what you mean? Hard to the touch? Overly warm? Visibly distended?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh poor Bertie, I hope that’s it now and your tummy settles. Xxxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Maurey said:


> Oh no, poor Bertie! How long after breakfast did he vomit? Any evidence of food in it that you'd noticed? FWIW my girl has vomited white foam in the past when she was struggling to pass fur, but that cleared up really quickly with some malt paste and pumpkin purée in her food.
> 
> When you say swollen tummy, could you expand on what you mean? Hard to the touch? Overly warm? Visibly distended?


He vomited about 2 hours or so after breakfast (just noticed that he didn't want his LickeLix which normally goes first !) and there were a few pieces of food in it, but not as much as he'd eaten. He does have a problem with furballs, especially at this time of year - but this time no furball unless it's an exceptionally large one which is still down there.

He was at the vet last week for vomiting/lethargy/off his food etc but she said she couldn't feel anything out of the ordinary when she examined him so he had an anti-nausea injection and a dose of mirtazapine and it seemed to have settled down until this morning.

I could actually see his tummy was swollen (if he was a she I'd have said she was pregnant !) and when I felt it it was very hard - from behind he looked as though he'd swallowed a small football. I wouldn't say it felt any warmer than usual.


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

Bertie'sMum said:


> He vomited about 2 hours or so after breakfast (just noticed that he didn't want his LickeLix which normally goes first !) and there were a few pieces of food in it, but not as much as he'd eaten. He does have a problem with furballs, especially at this time of year - but this time no furball unless it's an exceptionally large one which is still down there.
> 
> He was at the vet last week for vomiting/lethargy/off his food etc but she said she couldn't feel anything out of the ordinary when she examined him so he had an anti-nausea injection and a dose of mirtazapine and it seemed to have settled down until this morning.
> 
> I could actually see his tummy was swollen (if he was a she I'd have said she was pregnant !) and when I felt it it was very hard - from behind he looked as though he'd swallowed a small football. I wouldn't say it felt any warmer than usual.


If tummy is visibly distended, could be anything from just gas to parasites. Has his tummy gone down since? May not be worth an immediate vet visit, but definitely worth mentioning, imo.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Maurey said:


> If tummy is visibly distended, could be anything from just gas to parasites. Has his tummy gone down since? May not be worth an immediate vet visit, but definitely worth mentioning, imo.


Yes, since he vomited his tummy has gone back to it's normal skinny self.
I did think "gas" as it reminded me of when I've had a bloated tummy after eating too much  but I know it's not overeating with him as he's the world's worst for being fussy with food and never finishes even small portions. (The amount of food I end up binning in a week would feed a small army of cats !)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If he’s suffering from IBS then the acid could be causing the gas. It would be worth a call to the vet to see if they would give him an antacid for a while to see if it settles him. 

Has he been to the toilet ok (no 2). 

I know he’s on wet food but I wonder if it’s worth trying a digestive food for a while - something easy on his tummy and high in nutrients etc while he’s recovering. 

I’d be happy to send some of the HPM Virbac if you wanted to try him on it - it’s what sorted Little H out. Just PM your address if so. 

Just for info one of the triggers for Little H’s IBD was tuna/prawns. Hi life was the worst but he’s also thrown up on real tuna and Felix tuna.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Bertie Boy  I'm hoping that your tummy has stayed settled and you've not had any more issues today. Poor little man  

Paws crossed for no more episodes, BM xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> If he's suffering from IBS then the acid could be causing the gas. It would be worth a call to the vet to see if they would give him an antacid for a while to see if it settles him.
> 
> Has he been to the toilet ok (no 2).
> 
> ...


Thanks HB 

He was "quiet" yesterday - spent the day/evening either on my lap or dozing in the sun. I only gave him 4 small portions chicken (breast/thigh) all day which he kept down but he's still drinking quite a bit more than normal. Difficult to say if he's been no.2's as he will not use a tray indoors (he has two) and will only toilet in the garden - and as a couple of the other neighbourhood cats also like to use our garden it's difficult to say which poo belongs to which cat ! (If I follow him around the garden or watch from a window he tends to come back inside without doing anything - aaaarrrggghh)

Funnily enough tuna is one flavour that he often won't eat - his favourites are chicken. turkey and beef.

I think he's still feeling "off" as although he's been out he's now gone back to bed - I need to get his heart meds down him and see if he wants any breakfast. Depending on whether he keeps that down or not I'll ring the vet later and see what she thinks.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Thanks HB
> 
> He was "quiet" yesterday - spent the day/evening either on my lap or dozing in the sun. I only gave him 4 small portions chicken (breast/thigh) all day which he kept down but he's still drinking quite a bit more than normal. Difficult to say if he's been no.2's as he will not use a tray indoors (he has two) and will only toilet in the garden - and as a couple of the other neighbourhood cats also like to use our garden it's difficult to say which poo belongs to which cat ! (If I follow him around the garden or watch from a window he tends to come back inside without doing anything - aaaarrrggghh)
> 
> ...


Poor boy. Let's hope he perks up and has a much better day. Poor you too. All this worry. We do so fret over our furry beasts don't we?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Cully said:


> Poor boy. Let's hope he perks up and has a much better day. Poor you too. All this worry. We do so fret over our furry beasts don't we?


It's at times like these that I so wish he could tell me what's wrong - I know he's not feeling right but whatever I think may be wrong is only guesswork; where is Dr Dolittle when you need him !
I've rung the vets and asked for Aunty Emma to ring me to discuss latest to see if she thinks I do need to take him in.

I did manage to get him to take his meds and he's had 3 dreamies and a couple of teaspoons of wet food that I virtually had to hand feed - now hiding under the dining room table on one of the chairs.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> It's at times like these that I so wish he could tell me what's wrong - I know he's not feeling right but whatever I think may be wrong is only guesswork; where is Dr Dolittle when you need him !
> I've rung the vets and asked for Aunty Emma to ring me to discuss latest to see if she thinks I do need to take him in.
> 
> I did manage to get him to take his meds and he's had 3 dreamies and a couple of teaspoons of wet food that I virtually had to hand feed - now hiding under the dining room table on one of the chairs.


Sounds like his Aunty Em is his very own Dr Doolittle, so she might need a chat with him.
Oh they do worry us. You can tell when there's something not right but scratch your head wondering what!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So, Bertie Boy, what does Aunty Emma reckon? Are you being a medical mystery again?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, Bertie Boy, what does Aunty Emma reckon? Are you being a medical mystery again?


Yes, is the short answer !

She said that the last panel of bloods ruled out things like pancreatitis and IBD but suggested might be worthwhile repeating but in more depth and she'd still like to do a full thyroid panel. In the short term we're going back to basics and treating this as hairballs so she's ordered in a different paste (he doesn't like Katalax) to try and I'll pick that up later today. I asked if she examined him would she be able to "feel" a hairball - but she said that they settle high up in the stomach and can't be felt and unlikely they would be seen on an x-ray either. She did say that he could go 4-5 days without food but if longer than that would likely have to be admitted to be tube fed 

He didn't eat anything yesterday beyond the teaspoon full that he had at breakfast and spent the whole day (and night) curled up on the dining room chair. He's been for a walk around the garden this morning and I did see him retching - but as he's got an empty tummy nothing came up; he's also been to check out his bowl this morning but isn't interested in either freshly cooked chicken or FAGAIL 7+ beef which normally is well received but did eat 5 dreamies. He's currently curled up on his chair again 

Apart from all the worry this couldn't have come at a worse time as I have a busy week with hospital appointments that I just can't afford to miss or put off, so fitting in vet visits around these is proving difficult.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

We had to tube feed Baby and I wish I hadn’t been as resistant to it and had the feeding tube placed the week earlier when it was suggested. 
She wasn’t bothered by the tube and it was actually easy to feed her. She was much happier and playful when she had enough calories. 

Hopefully Bertie brings up that big hairball and starts earring on his own nice and quickly. 
Loki says it’s miserable with one stuck there. He gets really grumpy and completely out of sorts when he has one.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Yes, is the short answer !
> 
> She said that the last panel of bloods ruled out things like pancreatitis and IBD but suggested might be worthwhile repeating but in more depth and she'd still like to do a full thyroid panel. In the short term we're going back to basics and treating this as hairballs so she's ordered in a different paste (he doesn't like Katalax) to try and I'll pick that up later today. I asked if she examined him would she be able to "feel" a hairball - but she said that they settle high up in the stomach and can't be felt and unlikely they would be seen on an x-ray either. She did say that he could go 4-5 days without food but if longer than that would likely have to be admitted to be tube fed
> 
> ...


Well at least there are no alarm bells ringing flagging up something urgent, so that's kinda reassuring. How soon will he have the full thyroid panel tests, and is that any different (for Bertie) than the usual bloods?
I'm always interested in info about hairballs (I do have other hobbies !), as Misty has never had one. She's bound to sooner or later so good to know what to expect. There, I've done it now. Jinxed her!
I really hope the new hairball stuff does the trick. It must be awful feeling something there but can't shift it. Poor boy.
Yes, I've also got various important tests to go for which I've been putting off, so I can sympathise. Let's hope the results are good for both of us.
I don't have problems health-wise with Moo, but as you know, she's a fussy madam to feed and often needs tempting.
I get those little pots of Whiskas Crunch and sprinkle about 6 right next to her dish with just a small portion of food, say 1/4 pouch of Felix. That way she's is tempted after eating her sprinkles and goes on to try the food, but isn't daunted by too big a portion. You've probably tried it but thought I'd mention it.
At the moment I'm struggling again with her as they've not only changed the Felix design on the box but I'm sure have also changed the recipe. Grrr!!!
Have a good day Bertie


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Cully said:


> Well at least there are no alarm bells ringing flagging up something urgent, so that's kinda reassuring. How soon will he have the full thyroid panel tests, and is that any different (for Bertie) than the usual bloods?
> I'm always interested in info about hairballs (I do have other hobbies !), as Misty has never had one. She's bound to sooner or later so good to know what to expect. There, I've done it now. Jinxed her!
> I really hope the new hairball stuff does the trick. It must be awful feeling something there but can't shift it. Poor boy.
> Yes, I've also got various important tests to go for which I've been putting off, so I can sympathise. Let's hope the results are good for both of us.
> ...


I'd noticed that too ! He still seems to like the senior variety - really don't want to have to start trying lots of new stuff all over again it's taken 3 years to sort out what he will eat !I did have some success with the sprinkles initially but, like every thing else I've tried, that's now on the "no, no" list. He does still like Lick-e-lix especially the Liver and the Liver Sausage & Cat Grass ones and, of course, Dreamies but he can't live on those !!!

Normal thyroid blood test usually only tests for T4 levels but the full spectrum includes T3 and TSH levels


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Well we've got another appointment this afternoon  Still not eating or going out and still very lethargic and his tummy looks distended again.I did collect the hairball paste yesterday and he's had two doses of that so far but no movement on the elimination front yet, not that I expect much in that department as he hasn't had a proper meal for at least 3 days and hasn't eaten anything for two of those days. Unfortunately couldn't get an appointment with his usual vet so will be seeing one we haven't met before. As I can't go in with him I've just spent the last 30 minutes or so typing up notes of everything that's been going on since Sunday. My poor little boy is currently just sitting hunched over and looking very sorry for himself - I do hope this other vet can come up with an answer.

(I'm also waiting for a boiler engineer to arrive to service my boiler - he's due sometime between 8 and 12 so hoping he gets here earlier rather than later as vet appointment is for 1.40pm.)


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Well we've got another appointment this afternoon  Still not eating or going out and still very lethargic and his tummy looks distended again.I did collect the hairball paste yesterday and he's had two doses of that so far but no movement on the elimination front yet, not that I expect much in that department as he hasn't had a proper meal for at least 3 days and hasn't eaten anything for two of those days. Unfortunately couldn't get an appointment with his usual vet so will be seeing one we haven't met before. As I can't go in with him I've just spent the last 30 minutes or so typing up notes of everything that's been going on since Sunday. My poor little boy is currently just sitting hunched over and looking very sorry for himself - I do hope this other vet can come up with an answer.
> 
> (I'm also waiting for a boiler engineer to arrive to service my boiler - he's due sometime between 8 and 12 so hoping he gets here earlier rather than later as vet appointment is for 1.40pm.)


I always think it's a good idea to make notes as when you're worried about something it's easy to forget what you want to ask.
Hope the boiler man comes early, and especially hope the new vet will be a good one who knows all about cats.
Good luck Bertie xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck for later @Bertie'sMum


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

My Rose had some of the same symptoms as Bertie. I did manage to stop her sickness with anti-hairball treats but the distended belly remained. She had all sorts of expensive tests from a specialist only to be told she had 'slow gastric emptying.' Lactulose seemed to help her for quite a while. My vet checked it was not fluid because apparently gas is not as bad.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good luck later @Bertie'sMum x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Bertie Boy. I shall hope that a new pair of vet eyes might come up with a diagnosis. We have all paws, fingers and toes crossed here for them to figure what the heck is going on. I know you think you’ll get to have a diet of solely Dreamies, Bertie, if you carry on like this - but it doesn’t work that way. 

Sending love BM, it’s all so stressful xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Poor Bertie and poor you what a worrying time you are having ,maybe a fresh pair of eyes on the problem will be a good thing.
Sending lots of positive vibes to you both x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Bertie Boy. *I shall hope that a new pair of vet eyes might come up with a diagnosis. *


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Sending lots of luck and positive vibes for Bertie's appointment today xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you all 

I'll admit I am worried as, apart from being a fussy eater and on the skinny side, he's been a healthy little soul up until now. Plus my sister had to go and remind me of my late Mum's cat who had similar symptoms and had to be pts because she was found to have inoperable stomach cancer. Hope this new vet is OK - don't think she's been with the practice long as her name isn't on the team list on their website.

At least the boiler engineer's been and gone so one less thing to worry about !


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Here we are home again - more blood samples taken,another anti nausea jab and more pain relief given. Plus he's now booked in for an abdominal scan on Friday as she said his tummy showed definite discomfort when she examined him but she didn't feel any signs of constipation (well he hasn't eaten for the best part of 3 days). At the moment he's just sat in the hall staring into space, hope the meds kick in soon and he feels more like eating something - anything !

One lot of blood tests will be back later today, but the others have to go away to be tested and could take up to a couple of weeks before we get the results back.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Here we are home again - more blood samples taken,another anti nausea jab and more pain relief given. Plus he's now booked in for an abdominal scan on Friday as she said his tummy showed definite discomfort when she examined him but she didn't feel any signs of constipation (well he hasn't eaten for the best part of 3 days). At the moment he's just sat in the hall staring into space, hope the meds kick in soon and he feels more like eating something - anything !
> 
> One lot of blood tests will be back later today, but the others have to go away to be tested and could take up to a couple of weeks before we get the results back.


At least he's back home and not having to stay at the vets. How was the new vet, did you feel at ease with her? Hoping he's a bit more settled once the meds start to work. xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Come on Bertie dear. Demand some Dreamies off mum.
Fingers crossed for Friday @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Come on Bertie dear. Demand some Dreamies off mum.
> Fingers crossed for Friday @Bertie'sMum


What's that well known quote from the Bible? 'Cat cannot live by Dreamies alone.'


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Just had update from vet on the in-house blood test - definite for pancreatitis  but will determine treatment after we get the results of the scan on Friday and hope that the out of house blood tests don't show up anything further. I know dietary changes may be necessary which is a worry as he's so fussy with food anyway (I suspect that hypo-allergenic or sensitive food will get the big paws down) - she did mention liquid analgesic that needs to be given under the tongue but I'm not sure I can manage that as he's not very co-operative where meds are concerned (I have the sore fingers to prove it). All in all I'm hoping that this is a one off acute flare up and that it doesn't turn into a chronic condition.

We've been back over an hour now and he's still just sitting staring into space - perhaps the analgesic has sent him to another planet ??? I just think that if only he'd eat something he would feel better.


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

A good food is a food your cat will eat, ultimately. If the time comes, you need to be open with your vet in a discussion about Bertie’s diet. Perhaps there are some other alternatives than completely changing his food, perhaps some kind of medication or additive — always worth asking. Wouldn’t do any good to put an already fussy cat off eating completely.

Hopefully you’ll be able to determine treatment and have him feeling better soon.


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Just had update from vet on the in-house blood test - definite for pancreatitis  but will determine treatment after we get the results of the scan on Friday and hope that the out of house blood tests don't show up anything further. I know dietary changes may be necessary which is a worry as he's so fussy with food anyway (I suspect that hypo-allergenic or sensitive food will get the big paws down) - she did mention liquid analgesic that needs to be given under the tongue but I'm not sure I can manage that as he's not very co-operative where meds are concerned (I have the sore fingers to prove it). All in all I'm hoping that this is a one off acute flare up and that it doesn't turn into a chronic condition.
> 
> We've been back over an hour now and he's still just sitting staring into space - perhaps the analgesic has sent him to another planet ??? I just think that if only he'd eat something he would feel better.


Oh Bertie! Hoping the vets can sort out a good treatment plan for him that doesn't involve too much food disruption.

One of my girls had pain meds last year and she sat there staring at a wall for ages. She would move from one room staring at a wall, then move into another room and just sit staring off to space. Hopefully it'll wear off soon and he'll feel a bit more himself.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If Bertie's problem is pancreatitis, I don't think there are any recommendations for diet. It is far more important for cats with the condition to eat every few hours. My boy never had a special diet but he did have an antacid and food was always available. He was also on a low dose of steroids. I never realised until last week how far ahead of others my vet at the time was. He also made me give him sub-cut twice a week whether or not I thought he was dehydrated. (When I say 'made me' I don't mean he physically forced me but gave me the impression I would be a bad owner if I didn't.) Has the vet given him an appetite stimulant because I can see things getting worse if he doesn't start eating? What about a B12 injection? Cats with pancreatitis are often deficient and anyway, it can be a help to start them eating again.

Vets always say give Vetergesic (buprenorphine) under the tongue but it just has to be absorbed by the mucous membranes in the mouth. Just under the top lip on the gum is fine. It is only a drop and the dose can be adjusted because cats react differently to it.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So much to think about @bertiesmum. I hope the pancreatitis is all and you can find him a food to help. I expect the vet will suggest a prescription diet. Might be worth looking for a pancreatitis support group as there is often valuable info to be gained from other people's experiences and they may mention some foods which are helpful. Hope the scan will just show inflammation from the pancreatitis. xx.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@QOTN no appetite stimulant this time, he had that the last two visits. She's hoping that the pain med she gave him (buprenorphine) together with the anti nausea jab will make him feel better enough to eat.I did wonder about B12 and will ask about that on Friday if he still hasn't eaten by then.

@Charity - I just know that a prescription diet will not go down well. It's taken me the best part of 3 years to find foods that he will actually eat more than once.

In the meantime I'd just like my cuddly boy back - as well as food he's lost interest in laps and cuddles


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Bertie Boy  

However, I am glad that you've got somewhere towards a diagnosis. I always think it's way worse not knowing what the heck is going on. Hopefully the meds will tempt him to eat poor little man. The job here is that the only member of the household that is anorexic is Oscar...I know it's liver for him not pancreatitis but there seems to be lots of crossover in symptoms. 

Eat the Dreamies, Bertie, then they might tempt you into something else.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Skye has just recovered from a bout of pancreatitis. She had bupenephorine, cerenia (anti sickness) and some IV fluids as she was dehydrated when I took her in but she had raging diarrhoea. She perked up nice and quickly and was eating that evening, D&V stopped and 24 hours later was playing with toys.

I was told to feed food that was easily digestible preferably but anything she wanted. 

Hopefully Bertie picks up like Skye did.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Sorry to say he hasn't perked up  I tried some of his favourite things last night - even smearing them round his mouth so that he got the taste but he's just not interested in anything even the Dreamies didn't tempt him, and, more worryingly he's gone off drinking as well  I think I'm going to have to ring the vets as soon as they open and see if they can take him in today for IV fluids and then keep him in till his scan tomorrow. At least he hasn't vomited again - but then there's nothing to come up anyway.

I'm supposed to be volunteering at my local charity shop this morning and then I've got hospital appointment this afternoon - I can cancel the shop but not the hospital appointment (I've been waiting since February 2020 for this appointment).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think that's absolutely the best thing @Bertie'sMum - some fluids may make a lot of difference to how he's feeling and perk him up no end. Poor little Bertie, feeling so yucky. Your Mum is doing all she can Bertie boy. Sending kisses.

I hope your appt goes well this afternoon BM.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

No you can't afford to miss your appointment. Your good health is important.
I agree with Mrs F that getting him onto fluids asap is probably the best plan, so I hope the vets can take him today. Once he's not so dehydrated he should feel much better.
Good luck with your appointment and fingers and paws crossed Bertie feels better after some magic juice.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Poor Bertie, I'm sorry to hear that the meds haven't perked him up. I do feel for you, as it's really tough when you have finicky eaters. Fingers crossed he will settle at the vets with fluids and a possible B12, it did work wonders when Suki was off his food once before. 

All the best for your appointment too


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Cully said:


> No you can't afford to miss your appointment. Your good health is important.
> I agree with Mrs F that getting him onto fluids asap is probably the best plan, so I hope the vets can take him today. Once he's not so dehydrated he should feel much better.
> Good luck with your appointment and fingers and paws crossed Bertie feels better after some magic juice.


In desperation I took him to his water bowl (if the mountain etc, etc.....) and he's been sat there for the last 20 minutes just drinking ! I've put down 3 dishes of different food/treats as well but so far all he's done is have a quick sniff and return to the water bowl. I'm sat here with fingers crossed willing him to eat something - I don't care what it is as long he eats something. I'm still going to ring the vet at 0830 when they open and see what they think.

A big thank you to all of you from me and Bertie - it's hard when you live alone and don't have anyone to talk to about stuff like this. Family don't understand as, mostly, they're not "pet" people so I do appreciate having you lot to bounce stuff off of


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Skye had IV fluids, and they definitely helped. 

Please don’t miss your appointment, Bertie needs you fit and well. If you explain that you have a hospital appointment and are worried about him, they might keep him in for you even if he doesn’t need IV fluids. 

Fingers crossed Bertie and BM x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

[QUOTE="Bertie'sMum, post: 1065773381, member: 1453521"
A big thank you to all of you from me and Bertie - it's hard when you live alone and don't have anyone to talk to about stuff like this. Family don't understand as, mostly, they're not "pet" people so I do appreciate having you lot to bounce stuff off of[/QUOTE]

Yep, we cat people are a special breed who 'normal' people don't understand. So thank goodness for PF and especially catchatters.
Your post reminded me of when @Mrs Funkin was desperate to get Oscar to eat something and gave him just the jelly off the food. It meant he was getting extra fluid but also at least _some_ nutrients too.
Might be worth a try if you haven't already.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Cully - thank you but been there, done that, still no joy

I've even tried smearing his favourite lick-e-lix around his mouth and paws hoping that the taste will start him off (ended up having to wash his paws as he couldn't be bothered to clean them !)
Now waiting for vet to ring back with advice as to whether to take him in for fluids today and have an overnight stay before the scan or whether to wait until tomorrow.

@lillytheunicorn - I will definitely ask about the B12 injection


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have no further advice to offer all I can do is top up the positive healing vibes and hope that Bertie starts to eat something soon and that all goes well tomorrow.
Also wishing you well with your appointment later x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh BM, I share your pain. I remember standing crying into a bowl of Felix tuna jelly, separating it from the lumps. Honestly, the days when Oscar wouldn’t eat in that autumn of 2019 were amongst the worst in my life. Watching him shrink before our eyes was horrific. It’s the fact they can’t tell us in words we understand that I wish I could change. 

I think the anorexia “flare-ups” are so hard to deal with. They are for me anyway. I know that sometimes they must just feel yucky - poorly pancreas, poorly liver, all makes for a tender abdomen and of course they both have heart things going on too. It’s when you know they’ll feel better if they eat - and they need to - but just won’t/can’t. I hated the Mirtazapine too - it just felt so awful forcing him to eat. Part of me was so happy he was eating but part of my was gutted at having to make him. I found that really tough to deal with. I try to hang onto what Annette the vet said to us. We aim for 90% good days - and have to accept that some days aren’t great. 

I do also think I got myself in a panic about him not eating - partly due to very kind folk telling me about things like hepatic lipidosis and how cats can be so badly affected by not eating. None of it was said with anything but a good intention, I know that, but gosh it was stressful. Him coming out the other side of all of the initial weeks of diagnosis - and subsequently a couple of relapses - have made me realise that he is tougher than I thought. The last time, when he was hospitalised, actually strangely has helped me feel calmer about the bad days. I know that you probably aren’t feeling like this as you are a super experienced cat owner but it is so anxiety causing. I know you’ve been through the fussiness thing with Bertie too and have come to the same conclusion as we have - that whatever he will eat is good. I can’t worry about better or worse food any more, it’s just what he will eat and I think Bertie boy is the same (I’m sure they been on the People Forum talking to each other about how to wind us up!). 

Oh Bertie. I hope your mum has had some advice from your vet and I really hope you start to feel better soon. Paws crossed xx

P.S. sorry for the long post, I just can feel your sadness through your words xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Thankyou MrsF - I know you do understand (as do all our PF friends). It's so horrible and worrying when we know they're ill/in pain and we can't make it all better.

I may be an "experienced" cat lady but I still panic when he's off colour - which he certainly is at the moment.
The vet did ring me back and he's going in at 12 for fluids. If they can fit him in this afternoon they'll also do the scan so that he doesn't have to go back tomorrow as well (I think 3 days on the trot would just about finish off my relationship with my boy !). Not sure if they will keep him overnight or not - they don't have a member of staff on at night, just a midnight visit from the duty vet so it would mean transferring him to the out of hours vets for overnight monitoring (which I would have to take him for) or leaving him there with only the one check at midnight. Hopefully if they can do the scan today then fluids from 12 o/c to closing time (7pm) will be long enough to do the trick.

(With all these scans, fluids and blood tests his coat is taking on an interesting patchwork pattern ! so many bald patches !)

@lillytheunicorn - I did mention about B12 and she said that one of the out of house blood tests is to check his levels so have to wait for those to come back.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I think people with experience can be the worst when it's one of your own. My friend who had years of experience as a nurse in A&E absolutely went to pieces when her OH broke his nose. As she said at the time, as much use as a chocolate teapot.
I'm really pleased he can be seen today. Just hope you don't have to use the OOH vet.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Only just catching up with your latest news. Sending lots of get well vibes. Hope the fluids help and all the best for your appointment. Xx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

It wasn’t me that mentioned the Vit B12. 

Skye had IV fluids from 3-7pm on the Friday and from 9-12 Saturday morning. Which perked her up enough to want to eat


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> It wasn't me that mentioned the Vit B12.
> 
> Skye had IV fluids from 3-7pm on the Friday and from 9-12 Saturday morning. Which perked her up enough to want to eat


Whoops 
My brain's all over the place at the moment - just on my way out for MY hospital appointment so haven't got time to go back and check.

So to whoever it was - thank you for mentioning it


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I have just had a call from the vet with the results of Bertie's scan and I'm sorry to say it's not good news.

I am devastated to have to tell you that he has stomach cancer and that it's too far gone for treatment. After a lengthy talk with the vet we have decided that it will be kinder let him go now, especially as he has heart problems too which will not be getting any better. So I will be going to the practice at the end of surgery today to cuddle my darling boy for the last time as he goes to the bridge to join those that have gone before.

We've only had 3 years together and I am going to miss him so, so much.


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

Oh no, I’m so very sorry to hear that. I can’t imagine how you’re feeling right now. Would you consider getting a second opinion from a different clinic, perhaps with a specialist, before making the decision? If his QoL is still good, I wouldn’t rush with PtS, regardless. Or did the vet say something that would make you think otherwise?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh @Bertie'sMum I'm so very sorry to read this sad news .


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Maurey said:


> Oh no, I'm so very sorry to hear that. I can't imagine how you're feeling right now. Would you consider getting a second opinion from a different clinic, perhaps with a specialist, before making the decision? If his QoL is still good, I wouldn't rush with PtS, regardless. Or did the vet say something that would make you think otherwise?


Thank you

The cancer has affected other organs like his spleen and given his heart problems it's likely he wouldn't survive any operation or invasive procedures due to the dangers of a GA. To be honest he's been through enough these last few weeks and I just cannot put him through any more - it wouldn't be fair to him. I am very firmly in the "rather a week to early, than a day too late" camp and as much as it hurts me it's my responsibility to ensure that he doesn't suffer any longer than is necessary.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm so very sorry to read this sad news @Bertie'sMum . Xxx


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Thank you
> 
> The cancer has affected other organs like his spleen and given his heart problems it's likely he wouldn't survive any operation or invasive procedures due to the dangers of a GA. To be honest he's been through enough these last few weeks and I just cannot put him through any more - it wouldn't be fair to him. I am very firmly in the "rather a week to early, than a day too late" camp and as much as it hurts me it's my responsibility to ensure that he doesn't suffer any longer than is necessary.


I'm so sorry to hear it's that severe. Life really isn't fair sometimes


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh @Bertie'sMum I am so sorry to hear that.

It sounds like you are making the best decision for your boy even if it's the hardest decision on us.

Though you only had him for 3 years he was loved and cherished.

My thoughts are with you BM. Xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Bless you for your courageous decision to end his suffering. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I’m so sorry to hear this awful news. My heart goes out to you Bertie’s mum.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh no 

Oh Bertie boy.

I am so so sorry BM. I am gutted for you and Bertie.

Darling boy, you are so so loved. Oscar sends you a manly back slap and I send you a kiss. Run free, you beautiful panther, knowing that nobody could have loved you more, nor done so much for you. @Bertie'sMum I send you love and strength to get through these coming days. You are very brave indeed xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind words and support.

He's gone now to join all my other cats at the Bridge - what a party that's going to be when I finally see them all again.

_Bast, Sekhmet, I give you back your child.
Noble, regal, honourable cat.
Watch over him, and guide him on his way
to the spirit world.
May he be blessed in your names,
and hunt ever after beside you._


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh my gosh, I'm so devastated for you @Bertie'sMum 
You've just done the most heartbreaking, but also the kindest act possible for your darling Bertie.

I remember when Bertie came into your life, you wished for a true lap cat, one that truly loved being with you.
You rescued Bertie, he loved you with all his being. He wanted to be close to you at all times.
You found each other.

I believe animals come into our lives for a reason, to teach us, to give us true love, to guide us in our life's journey.

You may have rescued Bertie, but in truth he rescued you too.
You were meant to be together, even though it was for just a short time.
I'm sending you strength & love.
You're both in my thoughts.

Love & hugs to you @Bertie'sMum xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Just caught up with this sad news, I'm so, so sorry. RIP little man , how you were loved.xxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So sorry to read this :'(


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. x
Run free Bertie x


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

So sorry to hear about dear Bertie, sending you lots of love at this heartbreaking time xx


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh no, so sorry to read this sad news. RIP lovely Bertie xxx


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

I’m so sorry to hear about Bertie, RIP you beautiful boy xxxxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

It's been a sad couple of days on Cat Chat.

My heart goes out to you. RIP Bertie xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I like to think this is true @Bertie'sMum & @Jackie C 






I hope it brings you some comfort in your sadness ((Hugs)).


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Bertie'sMum I am so sorry, I know how much you tried and how much you loved him, short period of time together but what a lovely bond you both had.

Run free beautiful Bertie xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Heartbreaking news, So very sorry  Sleep tight sweet boy x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

So sorry to read this. R.I.P little Bertie xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm just catching up. I am so very sorry @Bertie'sMum, this is the worst news. I know how loved he was by you and it's a pity you didn't have more years together. What a very sad week this is turning out to be.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks to you all for your kind words and support.

Late yesterday evening the full realisation that he had gone finally hit me and I found myself shaking uncontrollably and now today I can't get warm - although he'd been off colour for a couple of weeks it really was a shock when the vet gave me the news. Oddly enough I think I was expecting the worst as thinking back my Mum's cat, Pippa, had the same symptoms and ended up with the same diagnosis - she too had to be pts.

Like @Jackie C with Holly I keep expecting to see Bertie in one of his favourite spots and every time I come onto my computer I'm waiting for him to jump up on the desk to sit on the keyboard - he always seemed to know when I was trying to read something online and would plonk himself down dead centre of the screen. I miss him appearing as if by magic every time I sit down - I swear he thought that if I sat down it was because I wanted him on my lap. Every time I look out of the window I'm expecting to see him patrolling the garden, and I'm still wandering around indoors watching every step I take to make sure I do't tread on his tail or fall over him - I used to say he was my velcro cat !. I even found myself opening the front door as I came back from shopping this morning and calling out "Bertie I'm home".

I know that when the time is right there will be another cat that will decide that I'm the slave they want - just as he did.

@Charity - yes he has his wings now.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

It's been 5 years since I lost my lovely dog Chelsea, but I still say 'see you later' when I go out.
Things are a lot easier now but that rawness still hits me at times.
Just be kind to yourself and remember you can always chat to us on here if you need some company.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I have only just seen this. I am so sorry. Big hugs from me and the boys. Sleep tight gorgeous boy. 









Viv xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm so very sorry to read this @Bertie'sMum, thinking of you and sending a hug at this sad time. 
Sleep peacefully dear Bertie X


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m sat watching the rain and thinking about Bertie boy. Oscar channelled his “inner Bertie” and actually went out in the rain briefly this morning! It’s unheard of. 

I hope you’re being kind to yourself BM. Sending love xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm sat watching the rain and thinking about Bertie boy. Oscar channelled his "inner Bertie" and actually went out in the rain briefly this morning! It's unheard of.
> 
> I hope you're being kind to yourself BM. Sending love xx


I'm tending to wander around indoors like "a tit in a trance" as my old Nan used to say - too many empty spots where litter trays and food bowls used to be and I keep "seeing" him in his favourite places.

As for being kind to myself - that usually involves chocolate which really isn't such a good idea.

Go for it Oscar - a little rain won't hurt you, especially as you have Mama Funkin to dry you off with a nice fluffy towel.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

I am so sorry. The loss is very hard to bear. Hugs and prayers for you, and rest peacefully sweet Bertie. When I lost a cat suddenly this poem seemed to sum it up for me, that feeling that if you look round the corner all will be well....


The empty cat bed in the corner,
Abandoned toys beneath the chair,
Unopened cans still in the cupboard,
Hard to believe that you're not there.


No muddy pawprints on the counters,
No furballs sicked up on the stair,
No purring shape upon my pillow,
Hard to believe that you're not there.

The grassy mound there in the garden,
The absence of your soothing purr,
I still look round, still half-expecting,
To see your form, but you're not there.

A trick of light, a sudden shadow,
A moving curtain, draft of air,
A glimpse of shape at edge of vision,
Still can't believe that you're not there.

One day there'll be another feline,
To accept this love I need to share,
But the cat bed lies awhile, abandoned,
For now, it's hard that you're not there.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That is a lovely poem @Reets and very true.

I lost my Loulou two years ago, every now and then I swear I can see her in her favourite spot in the garden. She is with me, as Bertie is with his mum x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

That's a lovely poem @Reets . Holding back tears.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh I’m so sorry I haven’t kept up with this thread.

Very sorry to hear about your loss... how devastating for you. 

Bertie may you run free x x


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Reets said:


> I am so sorry. The loss is very hard to bear. Hugs and prayers for you, and rest peacefully sweet Bertie. When I lost a cat suddenly this poem seemed to sum it up for me, that feeling that if you look round the corner all will be well....
> .


that is so, so true - I had a long conversation with him last night telling him how much I'm missing him and that he will always have a very special place in my heart; I said I hoped he had found my other "heart" cats and to wait for me at the Bridge with them.



Willow_Warren said:


> Oh I'm so sorry I haven't kept up with this thread.
> 
> Very sorry to hear about your loss... how devastating for you.
> 
> Bertie may you run free x x


The beautiful blanket that Willow_Warren sent Bertie for Secret Santa 2019 has now gone to the rehoming centre as, currently, they have another Bertie waiting for his furever home


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> that is so, so true - I had a long conversation with him last night telling him how much I'm missing him and that he will always have a very special place in my heart; I said I hoped he had found my other "heart" cats and to wait for me at the Bridge with them.
> 
> The beautiful blanket that Willow_Warren sent Bertie for Secret Santa 2019 has now gone to the rehoming centre as, currently, they have another Bertie waiting for his furever home
> View attachment 468662
> ...


I'm sure Bertie will be happy they are going to continue being useful.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am sorry to read about Bertie and have just caught up with the thread as soon as I read the symptoms It made me cry as the same happened to jiggs earlier this year. Bertie run free over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I am sorry to read about Bertie and have just caught up with the thread as soon as I read the symptoms It made me cry as the same happened to jiggs earlier this year. Bertie run free over the rainbow bridge.


I am so sorry about Jiggs and sorry that I missed your post about his passing over to the bridge earlier this year. Looking back over the last few months quite a few of our furfriends have passed over to the bridge. It's been a sad year.

I've had an up and down day today - keep unintentionally looking for my boy expecting him to be in one of his favourite places. He would have loved the sight in our garden this morning - despite the rain the lawn was full of blackbirds, sparrows and tits all having a peck around - I can only think it was ants or maybe worms ? I tried to get a photo but as soon as I moved the curtain they flew off. The down part was putting away toys//blankets etc that I will be keeping against the day that another furry friend comes to live with me (there will be another one at some point as I can't imagine life without a cat companion). It does seem very strange not having to circumnavigate litter trays, water dishes and food bowls.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I am so sorry about Jiggs and sorry that I missed your post about his passing over to the bridge earlier this year. Looking back over the last few months quite a few of our furfriends have passed over to the bridge. It's been a sad year.
> 
> I've had an up and down day today - keep unintentionally looking for my boy expecting him to be in one of his favourite places. He would have loved the sight in our garden this morning - despite the rain the lawn was full of blackbirds, sparrows and tits all having a peck around - I can only think it was ants or maybe worms ? I tried to get a photo but as soon as I moved the curtain they flew off. The down part was putting away toys//blankets etc that I will be keeping against the day that another furry friend comes to live with me (there will be another one at some point as I can't imagine life without a cat companion). It does seem very strange not having to circumnavigate litter trays, water dishes and food bowls.


Memories can be an enormous comfort.
Yes I'm sure another little furry friend, looking for a loving home to share will come into your life. You'll know when the times right xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m sure it’s so odd BM  Clearing things away, expecting to see Bertie boy. 

My eyes keep filling up when I think of him so goodness knows what yours do.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm sure it's so odd BM  Clearing things away, expecting to see Bertie boy.
> 
> My eyes keep filling up when I think of him so goodness knows what yours do.


"Memories keep sneaking out of my eyes and rolling down my cheeks"


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I like that BM, it’s a perfect description of leaky eye syndrome. 

xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I haven’t been on here for a couple of days but came straight to this thread to see how he was doing. Oh I am so sad and sorry to hear the devastating news that you have lost him. 

I am relieved for you and him that he is out of discomfort and now at peace. He has left this world knowing love and compassion and the huge hole he has left just shows how much he means to you. 

I always feel glad we can shed a tear or a bucket of tears...it would be awful not to cry for one so loved. 

Thinking of you BM xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bertie's passing. I while heartedly agree with the too early versus a day too late debate.

You gave him the best few years of his life and I'm sure that you feel privileged to have had him in your life.

Sleep tight little man, love to your mum x


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Reets said:


> I am so sorry. The loss is very hard to bear. Hugs and prayers for you, and rest peacefully sweet Bertie. When I lost a cat suddenly this poem seemed to sum it up for me, that feeling that if you look round the corner all will be well....
> 
> The empty cat bed in the corner,
> Abandoned toys beneath the chair,
> ...


So true x


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Last night I suddenly realised that none of Bertie's "friends" have been round since he went - we have a little group of cats in the immediate vicinity, 2 big tabbies, a ginger & white boy and an elderly long haired black female. They were all wont to use my front and back gardens as short cuts to wherever they were off to. There was never been any hissing or fighting and, generally, Bertie only showed mild interest in their passing through. But I haven't seen any of them since last Friday - coincidence ? or something more ?

I've "lost" cats before but they were all a great age and had been with me for all their lives when they went and I knew and accepted that their time had come- but I think I'm finding it harder to deal with the loss of Bertie because he was only 11 and we had only been together for 3 years - in my mind it wasn't his time yet., far too soon. I keep seeing him at the vet's on the consulting room table as he took his final breath. Under more normal circumstances (pre Covid) he would have been at home with me being cuddled on my lap whilst the vet gave him the injection, but I was denied that this time and could only talk to him as I stroked his soft fur during his last moments. His passing was very peaceful - he just put his head down on his paws and went to sleep.


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss, RIP Bertie x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh BM  Thank you for sharing about Bertie boy's last moments. I actually found that very difficult to read - but know I need to get my head around it - but I am so glad that you were with him, even if you'd have preferred it in a different way. 

Can't type much more as I can't see the screen very well. So so gutted for you still xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Please @Mrs Funkin don't be sad for us. Bertie is now in a better place, no more discomfort or pain - it was his time and I can accept that.

Although last night I did find myself cuddling and stroking a large Teddy I have as I was missing himself on my lap.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

It's the little things isn't it @Bertie'sMum xxxx big hugs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know BM, I do. It doesn’t stop me feeling how I do though, heart is winning over head  xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Bertie came home yesterday afternoon and will be put to rest in the garden next to old Harrycat next week when my gardener is here to dig a deep enough hole for his ashes. They're in a beautiful cardboard box which will eventually decompose and become part of the garden he loved.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Bertie came home yesterday afternoon and will be put to rest in the garden next to old Harrycat next week when my gardener is here to dig a deep enough hole for his ashes. They're in a beautiful cardboard box which will eventually decompose and become part of the garden he loved.


Oh that's so lovely you have a place for him to rest. Unfortunately these are communal gardens so when my Chelsea dog was pts 5 years ago she went to a pet cemetery and her ashes scattered there.
My previous dog was buried at the bottom of the garden I had then where I planted a small cherry tree. It was such a happy spot where I could go and sit or just chat as I hung out the washing.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Bertie came home yesterday afternoon and will be put to rest in the garden next to old Harrycat next week when my gardener is here to dig a deep enough hole for his ashes. They're in a beautiful cardboard box which will eventually decompose and become part of the garden he loved.


We brought Holly home on Monday. Currently, she is sitting on the cat tree. When my mum's bungalow sells, we're getting the garden done and she'll have her own little corner. 
(Thinking of sprinkling a few ashes in next door's potted plant she always went to the toilet in!  )


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Cully I have a little stone cat sleeping over the spot where Harrycat's ashes are buried which is close to where my washing line is situated - so I can have a nice chat with both of them whilst hanging out the laundry


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That's a beautiful little tribute @Bertie'sMum - I'm glad that Bertie boy is home with you now.

@Jackie C I think Holly would be happy to have a little place in next door's potted plant 

Whilst I am still so sad for both of you, I hope that you are finding some comfort in this process of putting their ashes in the perfect spot. Lots of love xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Cully I have a little stone cat sleeping over the spot where Harrycat's ashes are buried which is close to where my washing line is situated - so I can have a nice chat with both of them whilst hanging out the laundry
> 
> View attachment 469283


It's a lovely little memorial. Somewhere to sit near and tell them about your day.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a lovely spot @Bertie'sMum, they can keep each other company in their eternal sleep.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

That photo made me cry @Bertie'sMum, that's a lovely tribute. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Cully I have a little stone cat sleeping over the spot where Harrycat's ashes are buried which is close to where my washing line is situated - so I can have a nice chat with both of them whilst hanging out the laundry
> 
> View attachment 469283


That's lovely. I want something similar for Holly.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Jackie C said:


> That's lovely. I want something similar for Holly.


I picked it up at my local garden centre a few years ago - the stone it sits on also came from there but was in the section where they had stones suitable for a rockery. They had cats sitting upright as well as sleeping, together I think they came to about £30.


----------

